# Pigeons for adoption in Northern California



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As many of you know, I need to downsize my pigeons to a maximum of 25. That means I need to find homes for 20 or so of them (not sure exactly how many I have). There are all different breeds and colors and personalities. They are used to being spoiled and used to people. If you can provide a wonderful home for them, please let me know. I can arrange to get a ride to meet half way for anyone who isn't local, or consider shipping arrangements. Anything will help. They were all vaccinated for Paratyphoid recently and I have the vaccinations for PMV. Thank you.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

will shipment be at adopters own expense?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maryjane,
I am so sorry this has happened to you. You take such good care of your kids, and share each and every happy event with wonderful descriptions and sweet pictures. I dare not even offer to talk some of your kids. First off, the weasel is still active, found 5 more pigeons and one chicken killed yesterday. I am so sick and tired of this little creature having such an effect on the lives and emotions of my kids and myself.
Second, the distance to ship, and such cold temps. here in Maine. I wouldn't have time to knit little union suits for the birds.
I will hope and pray for a satisfactory and happy resolution to your problems (maybe throw a little "curse" at your troublemaking neighbors. So far, I've only been able to cause pregnancies with my curses)
Love and strength,
Daryl


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do You have any white homers that you need to get rid of? And would the shipping be at the adopters expense?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> (maybe throw a little "curse" at your troublemaking neighbors. *So far, I've only been able to cause pregnancies with my curses*)


BWAHAHAHAHA! Maybe that would be an appropriate curse!?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA! Maybe that would be an appropriate curse!?


Or a miracle considering her age!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, 
What breeds do you have? Any photo's?

Thanks,
Robin.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Daryl, I'm so sorry to hear about the weasel still getting your babies.  Have you tried a live animal trap? They work pretty darned well. Then you can relocate it to an area that doesn't have pet birds to eat. That must be so hard to come out to in the morning, you must really be angry. It's such a shame.  

I don't have any homers that aren't already "homed" somewhere; i.e. they are "retired". Sorry, Zimm. I would like to leave shipping as a last resort, especially with weather here and all over being cold and nasty. I appreciate people reading and responding. I'll keep you updated.


----------

